# 1987 Coleman Newport pop up Camper



## bescaes (Dec 4, 2009)

I just bought a 1987 Coleman Newport pop up Camper. Its in great shape however there is a couple things I need for it and I have no idea where to go to get them. Can someone please help me?

The center seal on the outside of the roof looks like it might need to be replace ... So I need one of those. I also need the plastic corner pieces located on the outside corners of the roof. I could also use some paint ... the camper is an almond color. The tail lights have been replaced with some cheap looking small round lights ... I would like to see what the original lights looked like so I can try to find some that are close to original. Other than that its in pretty good shape. Can anyone help me find any of these things?
If you can please email me at [email protected]
Thanks
Brad


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

this might be a place to start:
Tent Trailer Camper Canvas Replacements Pop up Camper Canvas Replacements
good luck with it, bob


----------



## dholiday (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep I would also suggest RV workshop. they should be the famous guys for camper replacements.


----------



## aja72 (Nov 17, 2009)

You know any RV dealers?
http://www.ronsamericanrv.com/findrvdealer.php


----------

